# Leopard attacks Hunter!



## WolfPack (Jun 29, 2010)

The lion video reminded me of this one.....LOL.....turn volume on, I laughed and was reminded why I am NOT going to Africa for anything.....nothing good down there between all the parasites and animals that'll eat ya!!  

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Pnn8zsnxE1c&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Pnn8zsnxE1c&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## deersled (Jun 29, 2010)

.........never mind cool video


----------



## Bkeepr (Jun 29, 2010)

He needs a sixpack and some IV antibiotics!  Ow!


----------



## gsubo (Jun 29, 2010)

You wont catch me over there chasing ANYTHING!   I dont care what it is..not my cup of tea.


----------



## plottman25 (Jun 29, 2010)

I wonder if thats kinda what ole John Ledbetter down in Amitt Missisissippi sound like when he was up in that sweet gum tree with a souped up wild cat?


----------



## jeff74 (Jun 30, 2010)

Lucky he did'nt take a bullet to the foot...now that woulda stung a little!


----------



## Toxic (Jun 30, 2010)

Great hunt, that leopard got in some points before getting the bullet.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 4, 2010)

That dude was squalling like a panther !


----------



## MissionMagnet (Jul 6, 2010)

I cant say I wouldnt scream like a girl, but that was nuts. I would have died of heart failure long before the loss of blood. Thanks for the vid.


----------



## huntfish (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow,,,,,wonder why they didn't hear the growl in the recording.....it was very close....Listen again.....It's before they start shooting long range......


----------



## jason bales (Jul 9, 2010)

Yall say what yall want to say, hunting something like that has to be a rush, I have always wanted to shoot a bear with my bow thats the closest I will ever get to that kinda hunt, I would love to hunt dangerous game I just like america to much to leave.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jul 10, 2010)

Not my thing... can you eat leopard?... I just don't belive in killing animals for the sake of killing.. If I ain't killing for eating or for controlling a nuiance, or protection in the the million to one shot that some non game animial trys to take me out. Just my personal feelings


----------



## KKrueger (Jul 10, 2010)

When I was in Africa they told me to consider myself lucky if I get attacked by a leopard, many people never even get to see a leopard.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't hunt nothin I ain't goin to eat that can eat me.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jul 19, 2010)

KKrueger said:


> When I was in Africa they told me to consider myself lucky if I get attacked by a leopard, many people never even get to see a leopard.



thats the spirit....


----------



## miles58 (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't think it's really fair to the leopard to say the leopard attacked the hunter.  I think the hunter started it by shooting the leopard in the first place and then made the situation worse by by bothering the leopard and trying to shoot him again.  I think the leopard just had enough of that nonsense.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Jul 23, 2010)

They are only fun to hunt after they turn man-eater. I like how the host says, "they weren't expecting it" if they were tracking a wounded leopard and not expecting trouble they should have stayed in camp.


----------



## sleepr71 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'd love to hunt one! I will someday. Some chap made a bad initial(?gut) shot that just got him mad. Now, just imagine how fast & deadly the leopard could've been if not gimped by that 1st shot! Not uncommon for a wounded leopard to get 2,3,4 folks before somebody can finish it off! I guess this is why MOST P.H.'s over there carry leather chaps/neck collar/jacket + a short pump 12 ga. loaded w/ 00 BUCK to deal w/ wounded leopards. These guys did several things wrong...& almost paid the ultimate price. Sleepr71.


----------



## Bigdipper (Jul 24, 2010)

x2 on that 00 buck! I don't think i woulda left home without it


----------



## T.P. (Jul 27, 2010)

Man.... I know they had no choice but to shoot that close to him... but that was ccccclose.....


----------



## tony32 (Jul 27, 2010)

not me dude no way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 27, 2010)

Poor leopard gave it his all, he was just out gunned by a mob of idiots


----------



## Supercracker (Aug 4, 2010)

On a side note. 

I wonder what kind of damage a .500 NE double rifle does at about 2'!


----------



## willie (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm glad the leopard didn't kill the guy.  That said, it's amazing that with 5 or 6 guys shooting at him, and he was already shot, that he got past all that and got a hold of one of them.  That's heart.  I'll stick to deer, when you shoot them, they run the other way!


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 18, 2010)

miles58 said:


> I don't think it's really fair to the leopard to say the leopard attacked the hunter.  I think the hunter started it by shooting the leopard in the first place and then made the situation worse by by bothering the leopard and trying to shoot him again.  I think the leopard just had enough of that nonsense.



X2!  The Prey became the Predator!  Even if only for a last chance of Defiance........remember the T-Shirt with the Mouse and the Eagle?


----------



## SouthernMP (Aug 18, 2010)

plottman25 said:


> I wonder if thats kinda what ole John Ledbetter down in Amitt Missisissippi sound like when he was up in that sweet gum tree with a souped up wild cat?


GEEEEEEETTTTTTT EEMM JOHN!!!!


----------



## Brassman (Aug 19, 2010)

That's why people hunt dangerous game.  Also, I've read somewhere that some PHs don't like to rely on buckshot - I think they said the pattern was unreliable.


----------



## greywolves63 (Aug 19, 2010)

Now why didnt the PH put a few more in him when it was down. he just stood there and pointed his gun at it. I would not feel safe till after it was skinned after that. Yeah thinking I might have screamed like a lil girl too Did you notice the tracker behind the big ole boy lol. He kept the one of PH's between him and the cat


----------

